# oak slabs



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

had an oak log cut Friday. got some good wide slabs. probably 24 wide. they are 2 inches thick and 6ft long. the guy that's giving me a lot of pine cut it on a LT40. log had some rot on the outside but inside was ok. had sat out for 2 years. sense 2013.log was 28-30 on one end and a crotch on the other. may have to use pentacryl on some of the slabs. also wanted to know if its black oak or pen oak.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice Find and cut!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

more pictures. hope it drys soon.


----------



## woodcore (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice find, 



MidGAOutdoor said:


> had sat out for 2 years.


It looks like it had sat out for 10 years.


----------



## teed (Nov 7, 2011)

I have sawn plenty of oak that has been in 10-15years. Unfortunately, it becomes a quite rough surface. 
And this does not go away even when planes, so for fine woodworking it dose not work. But is good to build outdoor furniture with.


----------



## woodcore (Jun 1, 2016)

A lot of people actually like aged rustic look.


----------



## Centerline (Dec 30, 2016)

Up here in the NW,rustic is popular!


----------

